# Locking tabs



## triplem399 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've searched the internet and I'm unable to find the plastic locking tabs for the top cover on my York Diamond 80 furnace, anyone know where I might find them


----------



## nealtw (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you tried their site.
http://www.york.com/residential/getting-started/replacement-parts.aspx


----------



## triplem399 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting that link, but I tried and for some reason it wouldn't send in my email. I did call their toll free number and they couldn't help me because I'm not a contractor. The rep. gave me a name and number for a supplier near me, but when I called they didn't have it in stock, knew of another supplier, but even then, he didn't think price of the plastic tabs would be worth the time and effort.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice customer service. Did you loose it or break it.


----------



## ozone (Dec 7, 2012)

I think in time all those plastic door clips become brittle and easily break.  Occasionally you luck out and the door has four clips and only the top two are used/needed as the bottom is held in place by a channel.  If so just swap top to bottom.  If not I have quickly solved the problem, with customer approval, by shooting two self-tapping "zip" screws the same height but an inch or so away from the busted clips location. -make sure you are only going into the cabinet flange-.  I believe that "York" also made "Coleman" and "Luxaire" so there is a possibility that their clips are interchangeable if new clips are the only way you want to go.  I've seen pictures of Coleman clips available on-line if you wished to see how they compare to yours.


----------



## triplem399 (Dec 7, 2012)

nealtw.....they weren't there. The cover was held in place with duct tape.....not pleasing to the eye or something I would have never done.

ozone.......I've heard the heat will cause them to be brittle and break off and I like your idea using zip screws which I will do since I'm having such a hard time finding them. I would prefer having it like it was when it was installed, but it is what it is.

Thanks for chiming in and the ideas!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2012)

Sometimes you just find other things that will work.
http://www.allmetricsmallparts.com/products/locks.htm


----------



## ozone (Dec 7, 2012)

I know that zip screwing it in will work fine, but if clips are what you want you may find the correct interchangable ones at this, or another such link:
http://www.mobilehomerepair.com/ColemanFilters.php
Good Luck


----------



## triplem399 (Dec 9, 2012)

ozone said:


> I know that zip screwing it in will work fine, but if clips are what you want you may find the correct interchangeable ones at this, or another such link:
> http://www.mobilehomerepair.com/ColemanFilters.php
> Good Luck



This looks to be my best option (other than zip screws ) to make it more OEM.


----------

